# 46 and need fertility treatment



## tinacarol (Dec 13, 2004)

does anyone know of a clinic that is willing to provide treatment to anyone of my age. I already have children but my husband has none and suddenly I find that I have "unexplained fertility"
Most places have a policy for treatment up to the age of 45 only, and our course our nhs will not treat so if will have to be private.
Any info would be gratefully received


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Dear Tinacarol,

It depends whether you are hoping for donor egg treatment or using your own eggs. There are a couple of London ivf clinics who are good with over 40s (e.g. the Lister, the London Fertility Centre, possibly the Assisted Reproduction and Gyne. Centre). The best thing would be to either go to a clinic open evening, or to ring up and maybe have a consultation?

Have you had your day 3 FSH/E2 levels checked, plus any other fertility tests, e.g. uterine issues, HSG etc. etc.? Has your DH has a sperm check? Sorry to ask all this, but I know from experience that one has to be quite aggressive when seeking treatment in one's mid-40s. I would definitely recommend talking to one (or all) of the clinics I have mentioned.

Statistically more pregnancies (with own eggs)happen either naturally or through IUI with injectables at our age than through IVF and at our age the odds are very low I'm afraid to say. I have been pregnant on all 3 of my ivf cycles at age 44 -but miscarried all three (but have since been diagnosed with blood-clotting issues). However, I think you need a consultant to go through the options carefully with you. Even if you are going to try naturally, it would be good for your peace of mind to have your hormone levels and tubes checked and DH sperm checked.

Other tests which are important I believe are things like thyroid levels and insulin levels (the GP will do these). The GP can also do tests to check things like anticardiolipins (blood-clotting factor) just to make sure your general health is ok while you try to conceive (e.g. blood pressure etc.).

Forgive me for bombarding you with information, but I started this journey at 44 and wish I had known some of this stuff before I started.

Here are some links to the clinics I mentioned. They are very sympathetic to over 40s.

http://www.lfc.org.uk/

http://www.ivf.org.uk/

http://www.argc.co.uk/

Please IM me if you would like any other help or information.

Wishing you the very best.

Daisy
xx


----------



## tinacarol (Dec 13, 2004)

well Ive had blood tests at day 3 and day 21 done, twice I think and had a HSG to check my tubes. DH has had his sperm checked and according to the nhs fertility consultant there is no reason I cant get pregnant, well thats what they said 12 months ago, but after 12 months of trying most things it still has not happened, so now we are thinking it may be time to take more action.
But thanks for the advice I will check out the websites you have mentioned


----------



## donnalee (May 21, 2003)

Hi Tinacarol,
ISIS Fertility centre in Colchester is another one.
Let me know , if you want further info.
Donnaleexx


----------



## wonder (Feb 27, 2005)

tinacarol said:


> does anyone know of a clinic that is willing to provide treatment to anyone of my age. I already have children but my husband has none and suddenly I find that I have "unexplained fertility"
> Most places have a policy for treatment up to the age of 45 only, and our course our nhs will not treat so if will have to be private.
> Any info would be gratefully received


The Bridge Centre in London (near London Brudge tube) might well be able to help


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

hi Tina

I would be inclined to seek out clinics who have some (at least one!) success at youir age, if possible.
LFC were pretty negative about own eggs at 45 and have no (own-eggs) success over 45y I think.
ARGC have an FSH (not age) cut-off which I guess weeds out some people. For there, your FSH must be strictly below 10 (whatever age you are)
I am a little older than you, and am healthy aswell and have tried assisted and natural methods (ttc no 2) 
As Daisy says, its not easy in your forties and whilst we dont want clinics to be too negative I think they must be realistic too and not kid us.I think that everything does slow dowm as we age and in our forties I think it is quite possible despite regular ovulatory cycles to go years without any conception.
That doesnt stop us trying though does it!
Best of luck. Plink [br]: 14/08/06, 14:30Tina

Just noticed you posted last year. Hope you find my comments helpful, nevertheless.

Plink


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

http://www.stjudeclinic.com/

This clinic will treat women up to age 50 and has high success rate.


----------



## Plink (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi

thanks for that Jennifer - I noticed I posted on an old question - ooops!
Best of luck with your adoption. Long process but an exciting time for you and your family!
Love Plink xx


----------

